# Signature Type?



## Momo(th) (Nov 18, 2011)

What's your favorite type of pokemon? What type represents you the most? My favorite type is Ghost(Cofagrigus!), and I think I represent Bug the best (Bugs never back down, nor can you destroy them completly.) or maybe Psychic (I like strategy).

P.S. My computer broke down, so I won't be here often. It's sad, not having regular accses to TCOD.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmm... Well, I think Dark, Psychic, Ghost and Ice are cool. I prefer Dark most, though, because it seems to resemble my personality the best. 
I like Psychic just because the type itself is cool, and I like the Ghost type because of the same reason and because I like the general design of the Pokemon that are this type. 
Ice has always had a spot in there, too, though I can't explain why.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

I really like water types, but I think almost every ghost type I've ever seen is a cutey.

CUTE~>

And then there's the awesome versatilty of normal types that reflects how my personality will change in a second.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 18, 2011)

I like Electric, and I have the personality of an Electric-type. Butterfree's quiz said so.


----------



## Spatz (Nov 18, 2011)

I dunno. Something of a Psychic type with a Fire type (oh god, victini! (that's a bad thing...))

I like all of them quite equally though. Except Poison. Poison is the balls.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 18, 2011)

UnU just to be expected, everyone wants the 'cool' types first (Ghost, Dark, Fire, Psychic. Surprised there's no Dragon.).  This phenomenon is very interesting, I wonder why it happens?

Anyway, Normal for me. Persian, Togekiss, Dunsparce, Sawsbuck, and so on~


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 18, 2011)

I love Dark and Psychic types. And I associate Psychic and Normal types with myself. And some Dark and Ghost types too. Mostly because of the sarcastic and slightly annoying, trickstery way I talk in real life.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2011)

I think I ressemble a bit of grass, being strategical at some stuff. But sometimes I get angry at my siblings, turning me into a fire type. Other times, I'm just really mellow and full of mirth, becoming water.



^ Holy shit, I have three split personalities. One more than from the Cupcakes story...

@ Lux; Just because a quiz says so doesn't mean it's true. =\

@ Colours; I don't pic the cools types. Personally I think Grass isn't that cool, but I know of it's strategic side.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 18, 2011)

Take a wild guess.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Take a wild guess.


Ghost!

Flying.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, I have two personalities.
 and 
That means...


Okay, I _think_ I am Electric-Flying.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 18, 2011)

I like flying and normal types. :)

Chatot, clefable, Raticate, Fearow...Uh...I do like more but my brain is dead.

I dunno what type I'd be. A shy one. I'm very shy.

I guess I can be electric when hyper, but that's all I am sure of.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm definitely a Bug or Psychic kind of person. Such a combo does not actually exist, huh?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 18, 2011)

My favorite type is a tie between ghost and bug. I'd have to say that I myself am a dark type, though. I'm mischievous and secretive.

EDIT: oh and poison! I love poison types, too.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 19, 2011)

Psychic, Ice, Dragon, And Fighting are mine.


----------



## Dar (Nov 19, 2011)

I generally like Dark and Ice types, but I'm more of a water/ice person myself, since I can go from mellow to shocked really fast. (I thought that maybe ice kinda fit me more than electric does) So maybe I'd be a Cloyster.
 Yeah, let's go with that.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Nov 19, 2011)

Dark, Ghost and Fire.


----------



## Meowth (Nov 19, 2011)

Dark, Psychic, Fire and Dragon are my favourites, because I'm so very original. But the type that represents me would probably be Normal, because I'm ridiculously bland and unremarkable. 8D


----------



## Eta Carinae (Nov 19, 2011)

The quiz on the main site puts me as Fighting, but I don't really feel that I'm really that aggressive.  I'd say I most associate myself with Ground-type.  Kind of forgotten when it comes to the "cool types", but still a good staple in battling.  I think of myself as most like a Sandshrew.

And I guess a bit Electric because, well, you know...


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, the quiz says I'm a Grass or a Water. I like to think of myself as Grass when I'm in a bad mood, and Water when I'm in a good mood.


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 19, 2011)

I resemble a shocking, earth-hard person. So...


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

fire types and ghost types for some reason
maybe it's because Litwick joined my party


----------



## Autumn (Nov 20, 2011)

my favorite type to _use_ is probably ice or electric

the type that most represents me is probably dark. on the surface i'm pretty nice and generous but on the inside i'm a half-sociopath. i literally think of myself as evil.

yes dark =/= evil directly but dark _does_ equal _shady_ which kinda fits my inner personality.

plus, despite having a ton of friends and a devoted boyfriend... deep down i'm an introvert and don't want to be around people /that/ much
seems like it'd be a dark type thing so


----------



## voltianqueen (Nov 22, 2011)

My favorite types are Fire, Electric, and Dragon. If there's a type that represents me... Oh, I dunno. Maybe something like a cool Water or Psychic, since I'm pretty laid-back all the time.


----------



## Mai (Nov 22, 2011)

I like a lot of types! Picking a favorite is sort of difficult; I could probably find a few awesome pokemon from just about anything. I suppose I like rock or steel the least, though. (That's not really the question that was asked buuut. Whatever.)

For some reason, I think I'm slowly beginning to love and identify with the bug type, despite my hatred of actual bugs. That's mostly caused by ASB, though. And I could find relations with just about any type; normal because I can blend in, ice and dark because in real life I can just because the deadpan snarker somehow (and also sometimes just not really care about a thing), steel because I can be stubborn, etc. 

I got normal and ground in the type quiz on the main site! If that even matters.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

I like fire/dark/ghost.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 22, 2011)

I also like grass pokemon alot. Mainly because I associate myself with plants, with me living by a large forest.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 23, 2011)

I love fire types, but there are never enough to my liking. The only reason I chose Chimchar in Diamond was because I can't train a Rapidash. 
I'm also fairly good with Grass types. I think I'm used to them after Viney in Leafgreen and Tsuta in White. (Venasaur and Serperior, respectively.)
I also kinda like Steel and Dragon types, but I can never find good ones. Except for good old Gallifrey(Dialga) in Diamond. I wish I hadn't lost Diamond, it was so fun to cheat in play.
I hate Bug types. That may be because I'm used to smashing them with Fire types and poor Tsuta was vulnerable and I didn't have Victini yet.
On the site, I used to get Fire/Poison but now I get Ice/Dragon. Huh. (I am a _frost_ dragon, right?)


----------



## Ever (Nov 23, 2011)

I personally love fire-types and dragon-types. I don't think there;s any one type that fits me, however. Right now, I'd say ghost/dark, but I can be anything, really.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm say ground-type for myself. I see them as down-to-earth, introverted, and kind of friendly.


----------



## CJBlazer (Nov 28, 2011)

I am burning with Fire and have the heart of Dark-types, to put it in the most detailed description I could.


----------

